

Most detailed interactive map of Europe’s inhabitants shows population shifts - moklick
http://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/europakarte/#5/51.632/12.920/en

======
s_dev
Previous submission and discussion can be found here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9771997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9771997)

~~~
moklick
This is an interactive version of the same dataset

